# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  i bilgietti dei treni sono detraibili?

## conslavoro

i bilgietti dei treni sono detraibili? in questo caso se si basta il bilgietto oppure devo richiedere la fattura???. 
grazie mille

----------


## Lolly74

Buongiorno,
generalmente io mi comporto in questo modo. 
Se ho un biglietto del treno per un viaggio di un dipendente gli faccio compilare una nota spese dove indicata giorno data destinazione e motivo del viaggio e deduco interamente la spesa. Le ferrovie dello stato emettono anche fattura che mi libera dalla compilazione della nota spese quindi costo deducibile ed iva detraibile.
vedi anche qui: Notiziario Fiscale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate

----------


## PAPOLINO

IVA DETRAIBILE????
ma non è oggettivamente indetraibile???

----------


## Rob62

è vero che è detraibile l'IVA sul trapsorto persone è detraibile per le aziende che provvedono al servizio di trasporto per i propri dipendenti, ma mi sembra che si tratti del servizio navetta (ad esempio) fatta con l'appalto di bus  e non di biglietti per missioni di lavoro.
Però magari sono troppo rigido e l'interpretazione può essere fatta più estensivamente.

----------


## Lolly74

Ora vedo di verificare la normativa, che al momento mi sfugge. Comunque sono quasi sicura che l'iva sulle fatture di Trenitalia &#232; detraibile, sempre che il viaggio sia inerente all'attivit&#224; del professionista o del dipendente dell'azienda. Caso pratico: un dipendente che con lettera di inarico deve recarsi a Bologna da un cliente con il treno per fare un corso di aggiornamento, l'iva sulla fattura del treno &#232; detraibile.... ma visto il dubbio ora ricontrollo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ora vedo di verificare la normativa, che al momento mi sfugge. Comunque sono quasi sicura che l'iva sulle fatture di Trenitalia è detraibile, sempre che il viaggio sia inerente all'attività del professionista o del dipendente dell'azienda. Caso pratico: un dipendente che con lettera di inarico deve recarsi a Bologna da un cliente con il treno per fare un corso di aggiornamento, l'iva sulla fattura del treno è detraibile.... ma visto il dubbio ora ricontrollo.

  
Articolo 19bis1 decreto iva 
e) salvo che formino oggetto dell'attività propria dell'impresa, non è ammessa in detrazione l'imposta relativa a prestazioni di trasporto di persone [...];   :Frown:

----------


## Lolly74

eccomi .... ho controllato gli appunti ... art. 19 bis 1 Dpr 633/72

----------


## Rob62

infatti, e la risoluzione ministeriale 361729/79 riporta il caso di IVA detraibile per chi appalta il trasporto per i propri operai dallo stabilimento all'abitato; IVA detraibile perché il rapporto non è fra utente (operai) e trasportatore. Pensi di farla valere anche per il "noleggio" del treno da parte dell'azienda per il dipendente? Sarei un po' cauto su una simile interprtazione estensiva; ma comunque credo ti riferisca a importi bassi, per cui se ti va storta, la sanzione sul recupero risulta marginale.
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## pipelly

Questa ferrovia!!!
Sempre problemi!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## staff

io mi occupo della contabilità di una compagnia teatrale, che lavora in tutto il territorio nazionale dal friuli alla sicilia, ho pertanto tante fatture di trenitalia...l'attività principale è la recitazione quindi ai fini iva non conta se per raggiungere un teatro occorre spostarsi??????

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io mi occupo della contabilità di una compagnia teatrale, che lavora in tutto il territorio nazionale dal friuli alla sicilia, ho pertanto tante fatture di trenitalia...l'attività principale è la recitazione quindi ai fini iva non conta se per raggiungere un teatro occorre spostarsi??????

  No, la norma è chiarissima. 
ciao

----------

